# DUCK/SHRIMP ROLL UPS



## snapper (Aug 22, 2005)

Grilled up some mottled duck roll ups and some shrimp roll ups last night. They turned out very good.


----------



## Roger (Aug 12, 2005)

That looks awhole lot better than what I just had for breakfast.


----------

